# Neijmegen pedal powered School Bus



## Gareth (23 Dec 2015)

Nijmegen pedal powered school bus.... It is a real thing used for getting the kids to and from school and I really do think we should have a few of these in this country...... and yes, although it does have electric assist the kids still have to help pedal it up quite a long hill. The first two photos are the ones that I took when we were in Nijmegen last summer, the rest have been culled from the internet.

…
http://www.treehugger.com/bikes/netherlands-kids-take-bicycle-bus-school.html


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Dec 2015)

So someone _has_ thought of the children. Excellent!

GC


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2015)

Slacker at the back, in white.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> Slacker at the back, in white.


I think you are mistaken. If you look at his feet, they are in the same positions as the child 2 in front and of the adult ...


----------



## mickle (23 Dec 2015)

Chain's slack.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2015)

That is awesome.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Dec 2015)

Good Lord!!!

No helmets


----------



## summerdays (24 Dec 2015)

I like that!


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2015)

The bus is owned by an afterschool organization, so it collects kids from school in the afternoon, takes them to the afterschool premises and they are picked up later by their parents. 

These ones are used near us. The kids don't have to do anything and I think you get about 6 children in them. 






Older kids have to ride their own bikes, so you often see these with a following flotilla of kids on bikes.


----------



## G3CWI (24 Dec 2015)

No helmets, no air bags, no seatbelts - what on earth are they thinking of...


----------



## Gareth (24 Dec 2015)

In fact with the Green & Yellow livery it would make a great team bus for Norwich City................. and the way they've been playing this season utilising this might make a great team building exercise pedalling the 3 miles or so to & from Carrow road to the Little Melton practice ground.


----------



## mjr (24 Dec 2015)

Gareth said:


> In fact with the Green & Yellow livery it would make a great team bus for Norwich City................. and the way they've been playing this season utilising this might make a great team building exercise pedalling the 3 miles or so to & from Carrow road to the Little Melton practice ground.


They'd never fit through the accursed slalom barriers or A barriers on the cycle tracks so they'd have to stay on road most of the way


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Dec 2015)

G3CWI said:


> No helmets, no air bags, no seatbelts - what on earth are they thinking of...




Just thinking


----------



## markg0vbr (26 Dec 2015)

mickle said:


> Chain's slack.



In the uk They would need one at the back with drums and a bull whip or a pack of dogs chasing them.
Like the Ozzie teacher did with the crocodile in the swimming pool.

I have seen the duch school peloton come past with one grown up at the front and kids dropping on the back as they past each road ending on the way to school, it was awesome and steaming along.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Good Lord!!!
> 
> No helmets



You dont often see helmets in Holland.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Dec 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> You dont often see helmets in Holland.


No wonder they all die young.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2015)

They dont. Neither do they in Copenhagen, where they dont wear helmets.


----------



## Scoosh (26 Dec 2015)

MOD NOTE:
 OK - Enough (actually too much already ) of the helmet stuff.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Dec 2015)

There are also adult versions, although they are in danger of regulation doe to the sometimes antisocial attitudes of hen and stag parties using them









PS
As this is a German one from Berlin.......... do you need a Helmut?


----------



## MissTillyFlop (27 Dec 2015)

This is fabulous!


----------

